# Looking for guidance!!



## rneve (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi All, This is R Neve, and currently little sad and lost. Here for some guidance from fellow people!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM. What's going on?


----------

